# في الإرشاد الروحي - فقرة إرشادية دورية للحياة والخبرة



## aymonded (27 يناير 2013)

ما لك تحدث بفرائضي وتحمل عهدي على فمك، وأنت قد أبغضت التأديب وألقيت كلامي خلفك – مزمور 50: 16و 17
ليست بكثرة المعارف نصير روحانيين نتبع الله ونسير في طريقه، وليس بكثرة الكلام نُرضي الله ونخدم اسمه العظيم القدوس، وليس المسيحي الحي بالله هو الذي يتكلم ببراعة ويستطيع إرشاد الآخرين لطريق الحق والحرية، لأن المسيحي الحق هو البارع في أعمال المحبة كثمرة صلاة قلبه...
فما أسوأ أن نكون فلاسفة في الكلمات ومن أعمال النعمة المُخلِّصة فارغين، لأن اليوم يوجد الكثيرين الذين يسمحون لأنفسهم بطنين اللسان، وبكثرة الكلام النابع من المعارف التي سُجلت في الأفكار بدون العمل بها في واقعهم المُعاش، ولم يصير لها وزن لتُصبح خبرة وحياة إيمان حي عامل بالمحبة، فيحيون بلا أي ثمر للروح القدس في قلوبهم، ويفتخرون باطلاً بما لم يصلوا إليه واقعياً، لأن المعرفة انحصرت في عقلهم ولم تنزل بعد لقلبهم لتظهر سلوك وحياة تمجد الله، ولذلك يقول المزمور: 


ذابح الحمد يُمجدني والمقوم طريقه أُريه خلاص الله – مزمور 50: 23


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2013)

مثل  الطعام الجيد الذي بلا ملح ليس له طعم
هكذا الكلام عن الله بدون تذوق  النعمة التي تظهر قداسة في السيرة
فأنه يحمل المظهر فقط ولكنه ليس فيه قوة  لبناء النفس وتقدمها


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2013)

قبل أن تخدم أبدأ حياتك بالتوبة أولاً وقبل كل شيء، ثم صلي دائماً وبكثافة وربي نفسك بالوصية المقدسة وانتظر موهبة الروح، ثم أخدم وتكلم واشرح حسب ما أُعطيت من نعمة ببرهان الروح والقوة بدون الاعتماد على فهمك وقدراتك الخاصة بدون نور النعمة المُشرق في عقلك واستنارة ذهنك، لئلا بدون أن تدري تخسر نفسك، لأنك لن تخسر أحد سوى نفسك حتى ولو أعثرت الناس، لأن الله بقادر أن ينجيهم، ولكن من يُنجيك أن كنت تهمل خلاص نفسك وتهتم بغيرك​


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2013)

استيقظوا أيها الخدام وكل من يُعلم عن الله، وكل من يقول أنا مسيحي وافتخر، وكل من هو ضليع في الكتب والعلوم اللاهوتية والروحية، واخلعوا عنكم هذا الإله الذي صنعتموه بأفكاركم وفلسفتكم العقلية، واعرفوا الله الحي المعلناً ذاته: نور وحق، قيامة وحياة، يجدد الطبيعة ويكلم النفس ويشدها إليه بالحب فتدخل في شركة مقدسة فيها رؤية وسمع ولمس من جهة كلمة الحياة، فتخرج الشهادة لله الحي برؤية قلب من إنسان رأى وسمع فتاب وآمن وذاق وشبع فخرج يخبر ويدعو الناس لنفس ذات المائدة ولنفس ذات الشركة التي لا تنحصر في ذاتها بل تنتشر وتتوسع، لأنها شركة إله حي مُحيي يكشف عن ذاته بقوة إعلان محبته في القلب في سر التقوى، فيجمع المتفرقين إلى واحد ويرفع العداوة ويُعطي سلاماً
​


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2013)

يأتي وقت على بني البشر يصيرون فيه مجانين، (لأنهم) سيتركون عنهم مخافة الله، وعندما يرون إنساناً ليس مجنوناً مثلهم، يهاجمونه قائلين: أنت مجنون أبلة، لأنه ليس مثلهم (تارك مخافة الله) – الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير


----------



## aymonded (11 فبراير 2013)

احملوا سلاح الصلاة الدائمة بوداعة وتواضع قلب لكي تقدروا أن تغلبوا الشرّ وتنتصروا على شهوات النفس الضارة، وينبغي أن لا يمل أحد من الطلب إلى صلاح الله لكي تدركنا معونته وتُعلمنا أن نصنع ما ينبغي وفق مشيئة الله التي تُعلن لنا بكلمته وفق تدبير كل واحد حسب ما نال من نعمة


 فلنا أن نعلم أن كل إنسان إذا كان يقبل كل ما يُلقى في قلبه من أحلام أو رؤى أو أفكار بدون أن ينتبه إليها ويُميزها فيتعامل معها ويفرح ويتلذذ بها ويقبلها كأنها سرّ عظيم ولا سيما إذا كانت مدحاً لأعماله الروحية معتبراً أنه أنجز بقدرته إنجازاً عظيماً، أو قام بدراسة لا يستطيع أحد غيره أن يأتي بها، ناسياً أنها إلهام نعمة الله وموهبته التي لست ملكه بل لخدمة الكنيسة وبنيانها، فأن الذين هم كذلك تصير نفوسهم آلة ومجمعاً للشرور، وأجسادهم خزائن لأسرار الظلمة المخزونة فيها خفية، لأن هؤلاء يصيرون – عن دون دراية منهم – كمدينة مظلمة يسكنها ملك آخر يعبث بها ويأكل ثمارها ويفسد كرومها ولا يتركها إلا خراباً، هكذا يملك عدو كل خير على تلك النفوس فيشوه جمالها الروحاني ولا يتركها إلا وفارغة من كل صلاح النعمة، لذلك علينا أن لا نجعل لعدو كل خير فينا موضعاً وذلك برفض كل مشورة لا تأتي من الله ووصيته، لذلك علينا أن نُصلي ونطلب من صلاح الله دائماً وبلا كلل أن يُلبسنا الحكمة ويُعطينا مخافته ويهبنا روح الإفراز والتمييز لكي نتعلَّم أن نصنع ما ينبغي لكي ننال العون والنجاة


----------



## aymonded (14 فبراير 2013)

أن كان لنا اشتياق شديد للحياة الأبدية وأن كنا نريد أن نستقبل داخلنا ذاك الذي يعطي الخلود فلا نتمثل بإهمال أولئك الذين يرفضون أن يتناولون من السرّ العظيم المُعطى لنا ترياقاً للخلود أي الإفخارستيا، ولا ننخدع بأعذار التقوى الغاشة التي يخترعها إبليس بمكر من أجل هلاكنا، لأن كثيرون يقولون: مكتوب أن من يأكل من هذا الخبز ويشرب من هذه الكأس بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، ولقد امتحنت نفسي فوجدت نفسي غير مستحقاً.


 + فيا من تدَّعي أنك تقي وتحاول أن تحفظ الأمانة وتضع هذا العذر أجبني : متى ستوجد مستحقاً ؟ ومتى تتقرب من المسيح ؟
 فإذا كانت سقطاتك تمنعك من أن تقترب وإذا كان لا يُمكنك أن تكف من السقوط فأنت إذن ستبقى على الدوام بدون أن تشترك في هذا التقديس الذي يُحيي إلى الأبد، ولن تستطيع قط أن تُقبل للحيا فتحيا وتدخل في شركة مع الله !!!


 فهيا بك الآن تب واطلب قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة واشترك في السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى وثق أنك ستجد فيه علاجاً، ليس فقط للموت بل لكافة أمراضك الداخلية، لأنه سرّ إبراء القلب من كل علِّه والدخول في قوة الشركة مع الله والقديسين في النور


----------



## aymonded (14 فبراير 2013)

*أن كانت الزهرة تحتاج لنسيم الصباح لكي تفوح رائحتها الزكية*
*هكذا كل نفس تحب الله تحتاج لنسائم الروح حتى تفيح منها رائحة المسيح الزكية*
*ونسائم الروح لا تهب إلا بالصلاة على قلب الإنسان فيخرج مضيئاً كالشمس*
*لأن نور الله  أشرق على قلبه مثل موسى عندما رأى الله فأخذ وجهه يلمع كنور النهار*​


----------



## aymonded (15 فبراير 2013)

إن الذين لا يوجد الابن في قلوبهم لا يملكون أن يدعوا الله أباً لهم – القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي ضد الأريوسيين  4: 22


----------



## aymonded (24 فبراير 2013)

لنحذر من الظن السائد عند البعض، أن التوبة وحدها تُخلِّص الإنسان، فالتوبة بدون الإيمان بدم المسيح بحر غسيل الخطايا والتطهير، لا معنى لها أو فائدة منها قط، ولكن التوبة وحدها هي التي تجعل الإنسان مؤهل أن يغتسل ويتطهر بدم المسيح فيخلُص، لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الرسول [ إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم ] (1يوحنا 1: 9)، فدم المسيح كنز عظيم جداً وغالي للغاية، ولا يقاس غناه بأي مادة على الأرض مهما كان ثمنها، ولكننا لا نقدر أن نقترب إليه إلا بالتوبة والاعتراف لنأخذ منه فنغتني 
​


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2013)

من يؤمن بصلاح الله يترك كل أموره بين يديه 
 وهو يدبرها حسب صلاحه وإحســــان محبته​ 

 فالإيمان ليس أنك تصدق أن الله صالح
 بل تثق في صلاحه وتدبير تعطفه عليك
 وتترك نفسك بين يديه وتهتم بيومك وعملك بكل إخلاص وامانة
 ولكن لا تقلق لليوم أو للغد، لأن الرب قال لا تقلقوا للغد


----------



## aymonded (27 فبراير 2013)

لا بد أن نُسلم كل الفكر وكل الإرادة وكل المشورة وكل العمل للروح القدس ليقود حياتنا برمتها، ماضيها وحاضرها مستقبلها، مستخدماً ضعفنا وقوتنا، نجاحنا وفشلنا، صحتنا ومرضنا، ليوجه كل شيء نحو الغرض الذي من أجله "مات المسيح لأجلنا وقام" لندخل في شركة القديسين مع الكنيسة الواحدة كأعضاء لبعضنا البعض في سر النور والتقوى وشركة الله القدوس، لذلك علينا أن نطلب ليلاً ونهاراً الروح القدس لأن [ الرب يُرسل روحه الخفيف النشيط الصالح السماوي، وبواسطته يُخرج النفس التي غطست في مياه الإثم، ويُصيرها خفيفة ويرفعها على جناحه إلى أعلى السماء، ويُغيرها من طبيعتها الأصلية تغييراً كاملاً ] القديس مقاريوس الكبير العظة44 – ص283​


----------



## aymonded (28 فبراير 2013)

الزوج والزوجة يرتبطان ببعضهم البعض ويتعهدا أن يرعوا حبهما وأن يلازمان بعضهما البعض في السراء والضراء، ولكن للأسف علاقتنا مع الله ترتبط بالسراء ونقبل كل ما يأتي في مصلحتنا الشخصية التي نراها الأفضل، وساعة الضراء أو قسوة الأيام ننكر تعهدنا بالأمانة ونفسخ علاقتنا ونقف وجهاً لوجه مع الله الحبيب لنعاتبه رافضين ما يأتي علينا ونسأل ألف سؤال وسؤال لماذا هذا وماذا فعلنا، لما تركتنا وتخليت عنا، أين أنت، ولكن الجواب عادة يكون: 


 ياقليلي الإيمان لماذا شككت، أين إيمانك، اين تعهدك بالحب، أين حملك للصليب يا من اشتهيت أن تكون لي تلميذاً


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2013)

استراتيجية الحرب تستدعي كل حيلة حتى يتم الفوز، فأحياناً يتقهقر الجيش لفترة من الزمان موهماً العدو أنه تراجع على أمل أن يتوقف عن التأهب والاستعداد ويهمل حراسة موقعه وذلك حتى يعود ويهجم فجأة فيكون له النصرة والغلبة ويأسر العدو ويكسر شوكته


 هكذا عدو كل خير يتراجع بخبث لبرهة من الزمان عن حربنا بالشرور، لنظن أننا في مأمن وقد حصلنا على السلام والخلاص من رب الجنود، وذلك على أمل أن نتوقف عن حراسة قلبنا والتدقيق في كل الأمور، وحينئذٍ يهجمون فجأة عل نفوسنا ويمسكونها كالعصفور، فنقع فريسة للغرور والكبرياء أو نسقط في فخ الشهوة ونقع في خطايا قد تكون أردأ من الذي ارتكبناها سابقاً
 لنقف إذاً بمخافة الله ساهرين متيقظين حارسين قلوبنا بقوة، متدربين في الفضائل التي تعطي التمييز لنكتشف خداع وخبث أعدائنا والأرواح المضلة، [ اصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هو ] (1بطرس 5: 8)​


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2013)

كما أن الشمس تُشرق طبيعياً حسب طبيعة خَلقها ونظام الكون الذي رسمه الله، تغلغل وتُطهر كل مكان بإشعاع نورها؛ هكذا المحبة الإلهية تعمل طبيعياً في قلب الإنسان لتغيره وتجعله شبيهاً بالله، وتشفي القلب المعتل بعلل الخطية وترسم ملامح الله في داخلنا وتشع منا قوة وتفيح منا رائحة حياة الله ​


----------



## aymonded (5 مارس 2013)

من يحب أخيه ويغفر له إساءته، ويتحنن على كل أخ في عوز تتلقفه عناية الله، ومن يفتقر من أجل الله يجد كنوزا سماوية لا تفرغ، وعلى قدر وداعة القلب، على قدر اقتراب النعمة من القلب، وحينما تتواضع النفس يظهر فيها مجد الله الحي، لأنه حيثما ينبت التواضع تتفتح زهور المحبة ثمر الروح القدس  ​


----------



## aymonded (16 مارس 2013)

أن أراد أحد أن تتحول مسيحيته إلى حياة حقيقية على المستوى العملي المُعاش، ينبغي عليه بكل طاقته أن يُسلم كل الفكر وكل الإرادة وكل المشورة وكل العمل للروح القدس ليقود حياته برمتها، ماضيها ومستقبلها، مستخدماً الضعف والقوة، النجاح والفشل، الصحة والمرض، ليوجه كل شيء نحو الغرض الذي من أجله "مات المسيح لأجلنا وقام" وذلك للدخول في شركة مع القديسين والآباء والرسل في الكنيسة الواحدة كأعضاء لبعضنا البعض في سر النور والتقوى وشركة الله القدوس...

لذلك علينا جميعاً بصلوات دائمة لا تنقطع أن نطلب ليلاً ونهاراً وكل وقت وساعة الروح القدس، لكي: [ الرب يُرسل روحه الخفيف النشيط الصالح السماوي، وبواسطته يخرج النفس التي غطست في مياه الإثم، ويُصيرها خفيفة ويرفعها على جناحه إلى أعلى السماء، ويُغيرها من طبيعتها الأصلية تغييراً كاملاً ] (القديس مقاريوس الكبير العظة 44 – ص283)


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2013)

المقياس في حياة المؤمن الحي هو الإيمان بحمل الله رافع خطية العالم، فنحن حينما نؤمن تسقط الخطية بكل اتجاهاتها وأفعالها وتأثيرها ويدخل الإنسان في حالة اللا دينونة لأنه أصبح في المسيح يسوع [ إذاً لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح، لأن ناموس (قانون) روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس (قانون) الخطية والموت ] (رومية 8: 1 و2)، والإيمان يقول أن ثقتنا في الطبيب الشافي ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي اعتماداً على نعمته نصوم ونُصلي تائبين طالبين منه قوة شفاء لأنفسنا من الداخل مع تغيير بقوة النعمة وعمل الروح القدس، وثقتنا فيه كبيرة لأننا لن نُدان لأننا متمسكين بشخصه العظيم القدوس: [ من هو الذي يُدين ! المسيح هو الذي (يُدين) مات (لأجلنا) بل بالحري قام أيضاً، الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا (شفاعة كفارية) ] (رومية 8: 34)، [ فمن ثم يقدر أن يُخلِّص أيضاً إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله (الآب) إذ هو حي في كل حين ليشفع فيهم ] (عبرانيين 7: 25)...

لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن نخرج خارج موضوع الحساب والدينونة أن كنا نؤمن برئيس الحياة وطبيب النفس الحقيقي، لأنه قادر أن يشفي نفوسنا - مهما ما كانت حالتها وضعفها - ويعطينا قوة تغيير وتجديد في قلبنا من الداخل، فقط علينا أن ننتظر الرب ونترك له ان يعمل في داخلنا ونبتعد دائماً عن كل مجال المؤثرات التي تجعلنا نعود لأفعالنا السابقة من جهة الخطية، وأن حتى حدث وسقطنا سهواً أو تعثرت خطواتنا، فلنتب ونعود لله سريعاً ونطلبه من كل القلب ليلاً ونهاراً، لأنه مكتوب: [ على أسوارك يا أورشليم أقمت حُراساً لا يسكتون كل النهار وكل الليل على الدوام، يا ذاكري الرب لا تسكتوا، ولا تدعوه يسكت حتى يثبت ويجعل أورشليم تسبيحة (فرح ومسرة) في الأرض ] (إشعياء 62: 6 - 7)
فلننتظر الرب وخلاصه لأنه قريب من الذين يدعوه بإصرار وعدم سكوت:


     انتظر الرب ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب (مزمور 27: 14)
     انتظر الرب واصبر له ولا تغر من الذي ينجح في طريقه من الرجل المجري مكايد (مزمور 37: 7)
     انتظر الرب واحفظ طريقه فيرفعك لترث الأرض إلى انقراض الأشرار تنظر (مزمور 37: 34)
     لا تقل إني أُجازي شراً، انتظر الرب فيخلصك (أمثال 20: 22)


----------



## aymonded (4 أبريل 2013)

أي كبرياء أعظم من هذا يا أخوتي، وأي حب ذات هذا الذي يدفعنا أن نقبل أن يغفر الله لنا خطايانا الكثيرة ويرحم ضعفنا، ونحرم أخواتنا منه، هل نحن أعظم من الآخرين، وهل نحن نبصر من ذاتنا وبقدراتنا الخاصة، أم أن الله فتح اذهاننا لنفهم الكتب، وأن كان الله هو الذي له الفضل لانفتاح بصيرتنا، فلماذا نفتخر ونُعيِّر الآخرين وكأننا لم نأخذ شيئاً من الله وكأنه حق لنا، وكأننا من ذاتنا نعرف ونفهم ما من الله وإعلانه الخاص : [ لأنه من يُميزك وأي شيء لك لم تأخذه، وأن كنت قد أخذت فلماذا تفتخر كأنك لم تأخذ ] (1كورنثوس 4: 7)


----------



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2013)

الفلاح الذي لا يرعى أرضه ويسقي زرعه ويضع له السماد اللازم لتغذيته ولأجل نموه، ويظل يتفحصه بنشاط لئلا تهاجمه إحدى الآفات، فأنه سيخسر بكل تأكيد، لأنه أن نام وتكاسل فأنه وقت جمع الحصاد سيجد أن محصوله دُمِرَ وأرضه خُرِّبَتْ، هكذا ينبغي على كل إنسان دخل في سرّ الإيمان ونبت زرع الله فيه، أن لا يترك أرض قلبه بلا حراسة ويرعى زرعه الخاص الذي ينمو بسبب بذرة الله التي أُلقيت في تربة قلبه، وذلك ما دام لازال يحيا في هذا العالم، لأنه حتى النفس الأخير لا يستطيع أحد أن يعرف أي من الأهواء وشهوات الإنسان العتيق قد تهاجمه، مثل الجندي في المعركة الذي لا يعرف متى يهاجم العدو ومن أي جانب، لأن العدو خبيث بطبعه يُريد بكل خديعة أن يدخل من أضعف جانب تكون فيه الحراسة مهملة أو ضعيفة، لأنه ممكن أن يدخل من أي ثغرة لو وجدها متاحه لهُ...
لذلك علينا جميعاً أن لا نترك قلبنا بلا حراسة، وينبغي علينا أن نُصلي كل حين  أمام الله بوقار ومهابة في المحبة بإيمان حي، طالبين معونته ورحمته وان يُلبسنا سلاحه الكامل لنقدر أن نقاوم كل حرب تأتي علينا وننتصر بقوته، لأن نصرته حاضرة لمن يلتمس وجهه ويتمسك بنعمته، وعلينا أن نضع المكتوب أمام أعيننا ليلاً ونهاراً:


   [ها أنا آتي سريعاً، تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك ] (رؤيا 3: 11)
   [ طوبى لمن يسهر ويحفظ ثيابه لئلا يمشي عرياناً فيروا عُريته ] (رؤيا 16: 15)
   [ فلنجتهد أن ندخل تلك الراحة لئلا يسقط أحد في عبرة العصيان هذه عينها ] (عبرانيين 4: 11)
   [ ملاحظين لئلا يخيب أحد من نعمة الله، لئلا يطلع أصل مرارة ويصنع انزعاجاً فيتنجس به كثيرون ] (عبرانيين 12: 15)


----------



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2013)

*+ هل تريد أن تعرف الله حقاً ! أعرف نفسك أولاً ، وإذا أردت أن تعرف نفسك، وتعرف من أنت حقاً، لا تنظر نفسك من الخارج، ولا حتى لما تعرفه أو توصلت إليه بكثرة المعارف، ولا تنظر أبداً إلى ما صرت إليه كأنه غايتك وهدف وجودك في الحياة، لكن أنظر إلى ما خُلقت عليه، لأن هذا هو جوهرك النقي الأصلي، واسعى أن تجعل نفسك هيكلاً مهيأ لحلول وسكنى الله فيه.*​*+ ولك أن تعلم أن الجحيم ليس هو ما يدخل إليه الإنسان بعد مماته وانتقاله من هذا العالم فقط، بل الآن هو جهل عدم الإدراك بالقصد الإلهي حسب إعلان الخلاص كالتدبير، وهو أيضاً الظلام الذي يلف حس النفس الداخلي عندما تفقد التأمل في الله، وتدخل في المعارف الروحية العقلية بدون أن تتحول فيها لخبرة حياة مُعاشه*​


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2013)

إن عدم اهتمامك بآلام أخيك هو دلالة على قسوة قلبك - القديس إشعياء الإسقيطي
 + طوبى للذي ينظر إلى المسكين في يوم الشر ينجيه الرب - مزمور 41: 1
+ يا بني لا تحرم المسكين ما يعيش به ولا تماطل عيني المعوز - سيراخ  4: 1
+ جميع عظامي تقول يا رب من مثلك المنقذ المسكين ممن هو أقوى منه والفقير والبائس من سالبه - مزمور 35: 10​


----------



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2013)

الرب يسوع في كل تعاليمه وأقواله، جعل الحرية ( المنضبطة بالروح القدس ) فوق كل قانون، والمحبة التي تسعى في حرية أسمى وأعظم وأسبق من كل فرض, فقد أكد في الإنجيل بطلان كل ممارسة روحية تقوم على القهر، وأظهر فشل كل وسائط تأتي وليدة الخوف من القطع أو الحرمان، ووبخ الكهنة اليهود لهذا المفهوم الذي زرعوه في قلوب الشعب ....


 والأصل في قانون الكنيسة هو الإبراء وليس العقوبة، فالكنيسة ليس فيها قضاء القصاص من الناس لأنها مستشفى الله المقدسة، وفيها استعلان مراحم الله، وعملها أن تُجبر الكسير، وتُشفي المريض المعتل وتطلب الضال وتجعله يواجه نفسه ليتوب بصدق ويعود لحضنها الحلو كإنسان جديد  ليدخل فرح الروح القدس إلى قلبه، ويتمتع بشركة القديسين في النور مع العريس السماوي بمجد عظيم، وليس بالإرغام والتخويف بسيف القطع والحرمان !!!
 فالصوم من هذا المنطلق، بل وممارسة كل وسائط النعمة، هو إرادة حب تسعى في حرية كاملة نحو الله إلى فوق؛ وممارستنا الروحية كلها تعبير عن محبتنا لله، وبذل النفس في حب الذي أحبنا أولاً وبَذَل ذاته لأجلنا ...


 وتأكدوا يا أحبائي لن يسير أي إنسان – بأي شكل أو حال من الأحوال – في الطريق الحقيقي والصحيح إلا بالحب والحرية، اللذان بدونهما لا توجد حياة مسيحية حقيقية على الإطلاق: لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد اعتقني من ناموس الخطية و الموت - رومية 8: 2


----------



## aymonded (19 أبريل 2013)

أن كنت تؤمن حقاً بصانع الخيرات الرحوم الله الذي وعد أن يهبك الخيرات الأبدية، ولا زلت تقلق للغد وتضطرب لأجل أمور الأرض وتتزمر كثيراً على الله الحي من أجل احتياجاتك الزمنية الأرضية الفانية وتقول لماذا لا يعطيني إياها سريعاً، فأنت لم تؤمن يوماً بالله الحي ولم تدخل في سرّ الإيمان بعد، وإيمانك إيمان فكري نظري محصور في المعرفة والفكر ولم يظهر في حياتك يوماً على المستوى العملي المُعاش، ولم تعرف الله قط: إله حي وحضور مُحيي

أشير عليك أن تتوب سريعاً وتؤمن بالله الحي وترفع نظرك إليه وتطلب ما فوق وليس ما على الأرض، لأن غنى الله الذي يُعطية أعظم من كنوز الأرض بكل ما عليها، فمن يؤمن حقاً بالله يثق فيه ويضع نفسه بين يديه لأنه على يقين أنه استودع نفسه لخالق أمين يحبه ويعطيه أكثر مما يطلب أو يفتكر، لأن الله محبة

واحذر جداً لأنك أن لم تتب سريعاً سيتقسى قلبك وستنكر الله تماماً وتبتعد عنه وتظن أنك عرفت الحق، وستسقط في كنف الشيطان وتفعل ما لا يليق حتى تتورط تماماً في التجديف في النهاية حتى تَسقط وتحاول جاهداً أن تُسقط من حولك معك أيضاً، وبذلك تجمع لنفسك دينونة أعظم مما تفتكر أو تتخيل وتتورط في الشرّ جداً، حتى يأكل داخلك فلا يبقى فيك شيئاً صحيحاً، لأن الشيطان حينما يستلم النفس يُدمرها بالتمام لأنه قتالاً للناس منذ البدء، ويعطيها فكر معوج حتى تظن أنها في تمام الصحة والعافية وانها تخلصت من وهم الأفكار عن الله وبذلك تحيا في سلام، مع أن هذا هو الشرّ عينه والتورط في الموت ذاته.


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2013)

*المحبة لا تعرف الجدل، لأن حية الكبرياء كامنة فيه لتعض كل من ينزلق في هذا الفخ المُرّ الذي يحاول فيه أن يثبت كل واحد من هو الأعظم والفاهم أكثر، لذلك يقول الرسول: [ لا تكونوا معلمين كثيرين ] (أنظر يعقوب: 1 و 2) 
ولنحذر من كبرياء القلب وتشامخ الروح، فالكبرياء يوجهنا لطلب الأمور الزائلة لأننا نظن أن فيها الحياة، وعلامة الكبرياء هو الخوف من الموت الذي يظهر في الدفاع العنيف أمام الآخرين بعدم محبة أو استعداد قبول الآخر بالمصالحة بحجة الحق
*

* لذلك علينا أن نحذر من الجدل والتورط في الانقسام لأن هذا معناه اننا ضد المسيح الذي أتى ليجمع ابناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد  *


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2013)

+ عندما يسقط المتكبر يندهش ويندم ويفقد الرجاء، أمَّا المتواضع فهو يعرف ضعفه ولا يندهش من تصرف أو سلوك، بل يندم برجاء حي في رحمة الله.

+ لا تطلب من الله اقتناء التواضع، بل أطلب من الله معرفة أسرار قلبك الخفية، وأنت تنال من معرفة أسرار قلبك الاتكال على عمل الروح القدس؛ لأن ضعفك سوف يجعلك تستدعي دائماً رحمة الرب.

+ إذا كانت المحبة؛ أي معرفة محبة الله هي التي تغرس التواضع، فإن بذرة التواضع هي بذرة الملكوت التي تصبح شجرةً عظيمة كما قال الرب يسوع (لوقا 1: 19)

رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه تادرس، عن المئوية الأولى في التوبة 79 – 81 صفحة 29 – 30 مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

[ تُشبه النفس التي تسكنها نار الله ( الروح القدس ) وحرارة الأعمال الصالحة التي اشتعل بها قلبها، تُشبه طيراً ذا جناحين يطير بهما مرتفعاً في السماء،فأجنحة النفس المتعبدة لله هي قوة نار الله التي تطير بها النفس إلى العُلا، فإذا عَدِمَت هذه النار، لا يصير لها استطاعة للارتفاع، كالطير الذي نُزع جناحه !!
 فلا تَدَعُــــــــوا قوة هذه النار تُنزع منكم، لأن حروباً كثيرة كائنة لكم من الشيطان لأجل هذه النار المعطاة لكم من الرب لكي ينزعها منكم. لأنه يعلم أنه لا قدرة له عليكم ما دامت نار الله فيكم ... 

لهذا يقاوم بشدة النفوس المتعبدة لله عبادة حسنة بأوجاع كثيرة يلقيها في النفس ليُطفئ هذه النار التي هي قوام كل فضيلة. فإذا أنغلب الشيطان وارتد خائباً فإن روح الله يسكن فيهم، وإذا سكن الروح القدس فيهم يريحهم من جميع أعمالهم( جهاداتهم ضد الخطية )، ويجعل نير الله حلواً لديهم جداً، ويجعل فرح الله فيهم نهاراً وليلاً ، ويُربي عقولهم ويُغذيها ] ( الرسالة 18 للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير )
​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

من تذوق غفران الله ويثق فيه لا يقرّ قائلاً: [* أنا خاطئ* ] ويصمت، بل في أعماق شعوره يشهد الروح القدس في أعماق قلبه من الداخل أنه: [ *الخاطئ الذي أحبه يسوع* ]
​


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2013)

*طوبى للإنسان الذي يحفظ بدوام في قلبه وفي فكره وعلى فمه الاسم الحسن، الاسم القدوس، اسم ربنا يسوع [ اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص]، فهذه هي الجوهرة الذي باع فيها التاجر الكثير الحكمة كل أهواء قلبه واشتراها وأدخلها بيته فرحاً بل صارت هي غطاءه وكسوته ولهجه ومنهجه، فهي لؤلؤة غالية تشع مجداً وتُعطي مكافأة عظيمة جداً لمن يلزمها إذ تجعله يلتحف بالمجد الفائق الذي لله الحي [ مجد قيامة يسوع المذخر في الصليب ]*​


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2013)

كثيرون أضلهم بطلان آرائهم، وعلى عقولهم سيطر الوهـــم.
نهاية العنيد وخيمـــــة، ومن يعشــــــــــق الخطر يهلك فيــه.
العنيد تُثقلهُ الأحـــزان، والخاطئ يُكَوَّمُ خطيـة على خطيــــة.
علة المتكبر لا دواء لها، لأن جرثومـــــــة الشرّ تأصلت فيه.
العاقل يتأمل الأمثــال، وأُمنيــــــة الحكيم أُذُن سامعــــــــــةٌ
( من سفر سيراخ 3: 24 – 29 حسب الترجمة السبعينيـــة )
​


----------



## aymonded (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*قبل المرض تواضع أمام الرب
وعندما تُخطأ أظهر توبتك إليه
لا تسعَ وراء غرائزك
وامتنع عن اتباع شهواتك
من يُهمل الصغائر يسقط خطوة خطوة
 الخمر والنساء تدفعان العقلاء إلى المتاهة
ومن عاشر الزواني يفقد الخجل
جنونه يوصله إلى الهلاك 
فيلتهم الدود جسده المهترئ
خفيف العقل يُسرع إلى التصديق
والخاطئ مُجرم في حق نفسه

*مقتطفات من سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 18و 19​


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2013)

كل  واحد بيعلم نفسه بنفسه أو يسمع للناس أو يتكل على قدراته العقلية في الفهم  والمعرفة الإلهية لا يكون قادراً على أن يعرف مسيح الحياة مُحيي النفس  ومُخلصها الوحيد، أو يستطيع أن يُسلم الإيمان الحي للآخرين، بل أنه يحيا مع  آخر غير الله الحي ويُسلِّم مسيح آخر غريب من صنعة ذاته وعمل يده لأنه صنمه الخاص المُدعم لذاته  ويُريد أن يشرك الآخرين معه، لذلك لا يكون قادراً على الوحدة مع أي أحد آخر،  بل يكون منفراً للآخرين لأنه لا يُريد سوى من  يشترك معه في عبادة ذاته، لكن من هو الابن الحكيم الأمين الذي *يجلس عند  قدمي سيده يتلقف منه المعرفة لتُنحت في قلبه بروح الحياة الرب المُحيي حسب  مسرة مشيئة الله لا الناس*: [ لأن هذا هو العهد الذي أعهده مع بيت إسرائيل،  بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب، *أجعل نواميسي في أذهانهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم*،  وأنا أكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً ] (عبرانيين 8: 10)،

  وليت الكل يحطم أصنامه التي صنعها بفكره، ويترك المعرفه العقلية الشخصية التي  أبعدته عن أعضاء الجسد الواحد، ويصغي لكلمة الله الحي الذي قال: [ كن  ساهراً وشدد ما بقي، الذي هو عتيد أن يموت لأني لم أجد أعمالك كاملة أمام  الله ] (رؤيا 3: 2)، [ طوبى للإنسان الذي يسمع لي ساهراً كل يوم عند  مصاريعي حافظاً قوائم أبوابي ] (أمثال 8: 34)، [ الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها  فهو الذي يحبني والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أُحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي ] (يوحنا  14: 21)​


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2013)

أهرب من الخطية هربك من الحية، فهي إن دنوت منها لدغتك، فأنيابها كأنياب الأسد وهي تقضي على حياة الإنسان


 الحرام سيف ذو حدين، يجرح وجرحهُ غائر عميق، وآلامه قاتلة للنفس، وما من شفاء لجرحه إلا من طبيب النفس الأعظم الله الحي أن لجأت إليه فهو يخلصك من ثقل حملك.


 من هو حكيم: يسمع التعليم، ومن يخاف الله ويتقيه يرجع إليه بالإيمان والتوبة في المحبة.


 طريق الخاطئين سهلة ومُريحة، فرحها لذة وقتية تعبر وتترك وراءها آلام وأوجاع داخلية لا حصر لها، ونهايتها هاوية وظلمة دائمة. 

أما طريق الأتقياء الأبرار صعبة كلها مشقة، فرحها لذة لقاء حي مع الله الثالوث القدوس حياة النفس، ملؤها سلام وفيضها حياة، وآخرتها حياة أبدية وفرح دائم لا يزول مع جميع القديسين في حضن الآب القدوس.​


----------



## aymonded (16 يناير 2014)

استيقظوا أيها الخدام وكل من يُعلِّم عن الله، وكل من يقول أنا مسيحي وافتخر،  وكل من هو ضليع في الكتب والعلوم اللاهوتية والروحية، واخلعوا عنكم هذا  الإله الذي صنعتموه بأفكاركم وفلسفتكم العقلية، واعرفوا الله الحي المعلناً  ذاته: 
نور وحق، قيامة وحياة، يجدد الطبيعة ويكلم النفس ويشدها إليه بالحب  فتدخل في شركة مقدسة فيها رؤية وسمع ولمس من جهة كلمة الحياة، فتخرج  الشهادة لله الحي برؤية قلب من إنسان رأى وسمع بوضوح ووعي، فتاب وآمن وذاق وشبع، فخرج  يخبر ويدعو الناس لنفس ذات المائدة الملوكية الواحدة ولنفس ذات الشركة التي لا تنحصر في  ذاتها بل تنتشر وتتوسع، لأنها شركة إله حي مُحيي يكشف عن ذاته بقوة إعلان  محبته في القلب في سرّ التقوى، فيجمع المتفرقين إلى واحد، ويرفع العداوة،  ويُعطي سلاماً، ويهب روح الإفراز والتمييز للنفس لكي لا تضل الطريق وتنخدع بخبرات زائفة وشهادات بعض الناس الذين أصابهم الحوَّل فلم يفرقوا ما بين عمل الله المُعلن بالروح من جيل لجيل والذي وضع على أساس واحد مُسلم في التعاليم التي لا تتغير ولا تتبدل، بل تزيد وضوحاً لأنه لن يُعطى أساس آخر غير الذي وضع، وما بين فكر الناس وتعاليمهم البعيدة عن الحق:


 [ مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية ] (أفسس 2: 20)
 [ حسب نعمة الله المعطاة لي كبناء حكيم قد وضعت أساساً وآخر يبني عليه ولكن فلينظر كل واحد كيف يبني عليه ] (1كورنثوس 3: 10)
 [ فأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يضع أساساً آخر غير الذي وضع الذي هو يسوع المسيح ] (1كورنثوس 3: 11)
 [ ولكن أساس الله الراسخ قد ثبت إذ له هذا الختم يعلم الرب الذين هم له وليتجنب الإثم كل من يسمي اسم المسيح ] (2تيموثاوس 2: 19)


----------



## aymonded (4 فبراير 2014)

إن حياة الإنسان وفكرَه يظلوا دائما في الضلال، أو بالحريّ في ليل عدم الإحساس بالعالم السماوي والتعلق بالله الحي، ما داما ملطَّخيَن بمُعاشرتهما للجسد في الانحصار في متطلباته والتعلق برغباته الشهوانية، ولذلك يبقيان دائماً في لّجة الجهل بسبب ثِقَل الطبيعة التي يمتزجان بها والتي تعود للتراب؛ ولكن، كلّما استنار الإنسان بكلام الله النابض بالحياة، كلّما صار غيرَ قادرٍ على تحمّل ظلمات الجسد هذه وليل هذا العالم الذي كل ما فيه شهوة جسد، وشهوة عيون، وتعظم معيشة. لذلك لا ينبغي – إطلاقاً – أن نُهمل هذا التعليم وهذا الكلام الإلهيّ اللذين تلقيّناهما فينا ونتركه بلا استعمالٍ وبلا جدوى كما لو وضعناه تحت "المكيال" (متى 5: 15)، بل لننشرْ هذا النور السماوي في نفوسنا أوّلاً، ثم في جميع كل من هم حولنا من خلالنا، ولكي نتمم ذلك بتلقائية وسهولة علينا في كل خطوةٍ تقوم بها نفوسنا، نستعملْ كلام الله كسراج، ولكن كسراجٍ مشتعل دائماً بنار الصلوات الدائمة ليكون مُعد باستمرار ليُنير أمام الجميع.


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2014)

سأتوب الآن وليس غداً. فهذه اللحظة في يدي ولكــن الغــد فــي يـــد اللـــه - القديس ثيؤفان الناسك


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2014)

حينما يعم الفلس الروحي ويفرغ الإنسان من النعمة، حينئذٍ كل واحد يُعير الآخر وينحاز هذا لبطرس وهذا لبولس وهذا لأبولس.. الخ، ثم يتناحر الطرفان على من هو الأصح والأفضل، وتتشتت الرعية ويسعى كل واحد للوشاية بأخيه ليقطعه من كنيسة الله وبذلك يصير قاتل نفس دون أن يدري: [ كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس وأنتم تعلمون أن كل قاتل نفس ليس له حياة أبدية ثابتة فيه ] (1يوحنا 3: 15)، فليت الكل يشفق على نفسه ويرحمها ويتوب ويحيا للمسيح لأن من يحب الوالد يحب المولد منه ايضاً، ومن يرى أنه الكبير فأنه يحمل الصغير ويعتني به ليربيه في التقوى بوداعة في الحق: أيها الإخوة أن انسبق إنسان فأُخذ في زلة ما فاصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة ناظراً إلى نفسك لئلا تجرب أنت أيضاً (غلاطية 6: 1)
​


----------



## aymonded (24 يونيو 2014)

حينما تُفلس النفس من نعمة الله وينطفأ في الذهن النور الإلهي، يفرغ القلب من المحبة الحقيقية التي هي رباط الوحدة في المسيح، وبذلك تتشوش وينطفأ فيها روح الله، ومن هنا يبدأ يظهر كل صراع بينها وبين كل من هم حولها، فتجلس على كرسي القضاء لتُحاكم وتُقاضي الآخرين، فتتعدى حدودها وتبدأ تدين عبد غيرها: [ من أنت الذي تُدين عبد غيرك هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط، ولكنه سيثبت لأن الله قادر أن يُثبته ] (رومية 14: 4)...

بل ولا تقف عند هذا الحد بل تطعن الكثيرين بأوجاع وجراح كثيرة، إذ تبدأ تتعدى على الآخر - مهما من كان حتى لو كان مشترك معها في نفس الكنيسة وله ذات الإيمان - وتسخر منه ومن إيمانه، بل وتستهزأ به، وتبدأ في البغضة ورفض الآخر وتصنع انشقاقاً وتهدم كل شيء حتى تصير هي نفسها مرفوضة من الله بدون أن تدري، وبذلك تكون وقعت في فخ إبليس الذي كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يتبلعه، فحينما تبتلع النفس الطعم، تقع فريسة سهلة في يد الشيطان بل ويسخرها آلة لتهدم كل إصلاح ممكن أن يحدث في كنيسة الله الحي: [ كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس وأنتم تعلمون أن كل قاتل نفس ليس له حياة أبدية ثابتة فيه ] (1يوحنا 3: 15)...

للأسف يا إخوتي كلنا وقعنا في هذا الفخ المقيت ودخلنا بأرجلنا في دائرة لن نستطيع أن نخرج منها قط، بل سنظل ندور ونلف وكل واحد سيظل في قلبه يُدين الآخر، ويُحاكم الآخر، وعوض أن نسعى بالمحبة ليقبل كل واحد فينا الآخر [ لكن الأخ يُحاكم الأخ وذلك عند غير المؤمنين ] (1كورنثوس 6: 6)، نتكلم بروح التعصب الذي يتبرأ منها كل واحد مع أنها موجودة فينا وتزداد رسوخاً مع الأيام، ومهما ما أنكرناها لكن الحقيقة وعلى أرض الواقع كلنا متعصبون !!!! 
وبالطبع الكل سيهاجم كلامي وينكر ويقول نحن بنحب بعضنا البعض وليس عندنا أي نوع من أنواع التعصب بل أنظر الآخر هو المتعصب !!! وفي الحقيقة الله عيناه كلهيب نار تفحصان أستار الظلام ولا يُخفى عليه شيء لأنه فاحص الكلى والقلوب، ومهما ما أنكرنا بشفتينا فالله شايف القلوب...

فلينظر كل واحد لنفسه ويرى هل بالحقيقة له شركة مع الله القدوس الحي وفي قلبه سلام داخلي من الله، وبيحيا الوصية وبيعيش كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح فعلاً وبيكرز ببشارة ملكوت المسيح كسفير المملكة السماوية: [ إذاً نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا، نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله ] (2كورنثوس 5: 20) !!!

يا إخوتي تصالحوا مع الله وعيشوا مع المسيح وادخلوا في شركة القديسين في النور [ من قال قد عرفته وهو لا يحفظ وصاياه فهو كاذب وليس الحق فيه ] (1يوحنا 2: 4)، وأنت كنتم حقاً أولاد الله في المسيح وإيمانكم حي أرثوذكسي مستقيم أظهروا هذا كما علمنا الإنجيل وسلمنا الآباء القديسين: [ أيها الإخوة إن انسبق إنسان فأُخِذَ في زِلة ما فاصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة ناظراً إلى نفسك لئلا تُجرب أنت أيضاً ] (غلاطية 6: 1)

ليتنا نضع هذه الآية أمام أعيننا: لأنك تقول إني أنا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء ولست تعلم إنك أنت الشقي والبائس وفقير وأعمى وعُريان (رؤيا 3: 17)​


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2014)

الكنيسة مستشفى الله الطبيب الأعظم، عملها أن تبحث وتُفتش على المريض المعتل، وأصحاب الأمراض الروحية الخطيرة، لأن لها عمل إلهي هام حسب وصيته: *أشفوا مرضى*...
ومرض الجسد ليس هو اهتمام الكنيسة الأول، بل مرض النفس المقيت الذي يحيط بها فيسقطها في براثن الموت، فعمل الكنيسة ليس عمل قضائي بل عمل رعائي فيه يتم تقديم الأدوية الصالحة القوية التي من الله، فالكنيسة عليها أن تُقدم جرعات لاهوتية حية تشفي النفس وتعطيها قوة وصحة وعافية، فتشفى ويكون لها شركة مقدسة مع الثالوث القدوس والقديسين في النور، وتصير هي نفسها غُرس الرب للتمجيد، فتقوى الكنيسة وتمتلئ بهاء فتصبح الوجه المنظور لله الغير منظور بناحية عملية حتى أن كل من يراها بهذا البهاء يشتهي أن يكون منها وفيها....​


----------



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2014)

إن أردت حقاً أن تكون خادم أفرغ قلبك من محبة نفسك والرغبة في المراكز وحب الظهور، واسكب نفسك في الصلاة أمام الله حتى تمتلئ بالروح القدس لتفيض على كل من تخدمهم بالأشواق النارية أشواق الروح القدس الذي هو وحدة المسئول عن الخدمة وجذب النفوس وربحها في المسيح يسوع، وداوم على قراءة الكلمة لتصير لك للتنقية والتطهير وتتشرب منها حتى تصير أنت نفسك إنجيل مقروء من جميع الناس، لأن المخدومين يريدوا أن يروا فيك يسوع لا أن يسمعوا عنه، فعليك أن تتذوق خبرة مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ، وتأكد أن بذلك فقط ستكون خدمتك حسب مسرة مشيئة الله وستثمر حتماً ثمار ترضي الله وحده آمين​


----------



## aymonded (11 أغسطس 2014)

الجحيم ليس هو ما يدخل إليه الإنسان بعد مماته وانتقاله من هذا العالم فقط، بل الآن هو جهل عدم الإدراك بالقصد الإلهي حسب إعلان الخلاص كالتدبير، وهو أيضاً الظلام الذي يلف حس النفس الداخلي عندما تفقد التأمل في الله، وتدخل في المعارف الروحية العقلية بدون أن تتحول فيها لخبرة حياة مُعاشه، لأن هذا هو المدخل لضربة القلب بالكبرياء الذي هو سرّ هلاك النفس وسقوطها المريع في حبائل الشيطان.


----------



## aymonded (20 أغسطس 2014)

السعادة الحقة في أنك تلتصق بالرب إلهك: فاذكر خالقك في أيام شبابك قبل أن تأتي أيام الشر أو تجيء السنون إذ تقول ليس لي فيها سرور (جامعة 12: 1)، عالماً أن: من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد (1كورنثوس 6: 17)، ولتكن هذه هي صلاتك لله القدوس الحي بثقة الإيمان: التصقت نفسي بك يمينك تعضدني (مزمور 63: 8)​


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2014)

أي تذكر للخطية والحديث فيها يطفأ عمل النعمة ويدخل الإنسان في حالة اليأس  المدمر للنفس، مثل من يذهب ليجلس في داخل قبر مفتوح وسط الموتى، فأن  الروائح التي تفوح حوله تخنقه وقد تسبب له بأمراض لا شفاء منها، وتأثر على  نفسيته حتى أنه يبغض كل شيء حتى نفسه، لذلك نصلي في القداس: نجنا من تذكار  الشرّ الملبس الموت... 
 
فمن يريد أن يتوب ويثبت في توبته حقاً يتذكر  مراحم الله وقوة الغفران في المحبة، لأن محبة الله وعمل نعمته تفوق كل  خطايانا بما لا يُقاس، فنحن نتذكر عمل الله وقوة نعمتة التي تشعل إرادتنا  رغبة جارفة لنرتمي على مخلصنا الصالح بمحبة وغيرة صالحة...​


----------



## aymonded (19 سبتمبر 2014)

الذي يستحق أن يقتني معرفة الله ومحبة التطلُّع إلى نور وجهه المُشرق نقاوة  وطهارة وقداسة، لا يحتاج إلى كتب كثيرة، بل يحتاج إلى إيمان حي وآذان  صاغية وقلب كبير مليان محبة ونفس مستعدة للطاعة مهما ما كانت التكلفة.


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2014)

لو سلكتم طريق الله لعشتم حياتكم في سلام مدى الأيام. فتعلَّموا أين الحكمة الإلهية وأين القوة العلوية وأين الفهم المستنير، حتى تعرفوا أين الحياة وأين النور لعيونكم وأين السلام وطول البقاء.


 فالحكمة هي كتاب وصايا الله وشريعته الخالدة، كل من تمسك بها فلهُ الحياة، والذين يهملونها يموتون، فارجعوا واحتفظوا بها في قلوبكم، سيروا في ضوئها لتُنير طريقكم. فيها تجدون مَجدكم. فلا تخزوا أبداً.


فهنيئاً لكل من التصق بالله لأن ما يُرضي الله معروف لدينا، إذ عندنا وصاياه التي ليس ثقيلة على كل نفس تؤمن به وتنظر نور وجهه في الصلاة، ويمتلئ بالروح المُعزي آمين


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*الجهل *بمشيئة الله والمعرفة الروحية الاختبارية في واقع الحياة المُعاشة القائمة على أساس الشركة مع الله في المحبة بالتقوى، هي طعام حلو المذاق سهل الهضم، تقتات عليه العقول الفارغة من الحكمة وكل  معرفة صالحة، فتصير النفس مُره تحيا في الظلمة فتتعثر في المسير وتضل  الطريق، فتحيا في قلق واضطراب عظيم قد يصل لحد الاكتئاب، أو اللهو في الحياة المؤدي للهلاك الأبدي في معزل عن الحق والحياة...​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

ما أحلى أن نظهر ضعفنا وعيب قلبنا أمام إلهنا القدوس الحي مخلصنا، ننطرح أمامه ونتضرع ونبكي، فنجد يده في التو تمسح دمعتنا وترفعنا مثلما ترفع الأم ابنها المتسخ ورائحتة كريهة، فتقبله قبلة الأمومة وتحمله بين بيدها ولا تتأفف من قذارته، لتأخذه وتخلع عنه ملابسه المتسخة وتحممه وتطيبه بالأطياب وتلبسه ثوب نظيف جداً، حتى يظهر انه جميل للغاية، فشكراً لله الحي لأنه أحن من الأم علينا...


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2014)

[FONT=&quot]نحن الذين تبنا وعدنا لله الحي وحصلنا على النعمة المُخلِّصة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فأن الشهوة لا تنتصر علينا ونقع في حبائلها لأنها أقوى منا؛ بل من أجل عجزنا وتراخينا وتكاسلنا لأنها لا تجسر أن تُقاتلنا إن لم تأذن لها إرادتنا، لأن حينما نتخلى عن سهرنا الروحي ونترك اهتمامنا بالأبدية فأن إرادتنا تنغلب بشهوات القلب وأوجاعه القديمة فتبرد محبتنا بسبب تلوثنا بالإثم...  [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 يناير 2015)

ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع هو شريعة العتق والحرية والفرح الأبدي، فلا يوجد الآن شريعة لتدين الخاطي بلا رحمة، بل هي شريعة رحمة تزيل العقوبة، وسكيب نعمة مُخلِّصة...
فالأبواب لم تُغلق بعد، والعريس يسمع للعروس وينتظر أن تركض إليه: [ في وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاص أعنتك، هوذا الآن وقت مقبول، هوذا الآن يوم خلاص ] (2كورنثوس 6: 2)
* هل تعثرت؟ قُم. 
* هل أخطأت؟ كُف عن الخطية. 
* هل تعبت جداً وكرهت حتى نفسك؟ تعالى لميناء الراحة الآن ولا تقف في طريق الخطاة (مزمور 1: 1) 
* الآن أهرب من كل شبه شرّ وتعالى لله الحي الذي هو مصدر وأصل المحبة الأبوية، فلا يوجد أب يُعطي ابنه الطالب منه خبزاً حجر أو حيه، ولا يوجد اب يأتيه ابنه وهو مُخطئ ويسلمه لحكم القضاء ليُميته
+ لأن الأبوة تعني عطاء فائض دائم مستمر بلا حدود
+ الأبوة قبول بلا شروط 
+ الأبوة رحمة وإشفاق وتحنن فائق وغفران بلا رجعة
+ الأبوة الحضن المفتوح والقبلات الحارة على جبين الابن الذي كان ضالاً وعاد إلى أبيه

والذي يحس بشدة فقره، ويأتي إلى الرب ويسأله أن يغنيه بنعمته بالصلاة باستمرار، فانه حالاً يحصل على الفداء والكنوز السماوية الفائقة والمُبهجة للنفس المتعبة في هذا العالم القفر: "أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين إليه نهاراً و ليلاً وهو متمهل عليهم، أقول لكم أنه ينصفهم سريعاً" (لوقا 18: 7)​


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

الإنسان المنعزل داخلياً عن الله والفارغ من الكنز السماوي، لا يقدر أن  يكتب ما هو مفيد حسب النعمة ولا أن يتصالح مع أحد قط، بل يَدَّعي المعرفة  بسبب قراءاته وقناعته الشخصية، والعلم ينفخ، وبذلك لا يكون قادراً لا على  أن يصنع سلام ولا يعمل من أجل البنيان، بل يزرع روح الخصومة بالجدل ويُثَبِّتْ  الفرقة ويشق الجسد الواحد....​


----------



## aymonded (2 مارس 2015)

+ لا يقدر أحد على احتمال الضيقات والصبر عليها بدون تذمر، إلا إذا كان عنده إيمان حي ظاهر في ثقته في أمانة مواعيد الله التي يعتبرها أثمن من جسده وأشرف من صحته وراحته. 

++ فإذا كنت تُريد أن يكون عندك كل ما تحتاجه، وتهتم بكل ما في العالم وسعيك الدائم نحو أن تكتنز كنوزاً على الأرض فقط وذلك بسبب خوفك من الغد، وتتسلح لكي تقوى على الأعداء وتحيا في أمان تام، وتركض نحو مسرات العالم وتتلذذ دائماً بها، ثم تقول بعد ذلك أنك سائح نحو المسيح، فاعلم أنك مريض العقل ولم تتذوق بعد محبة الله.

+++ لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم، أن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب، لأن كل ما في العالم: "شهوة الجسد، وشهوة العيون، وتعظم المعيشة، ليس من الآب بل من العالم (1يوحنا 2: 15 و16) ​


----------



## aymonded (5 مارس 2015)

+ لا يقل أحد إذا جُرب (بالخطية والشرور) إني أُجرب من قِبَل الله، لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو لا يُجرب أحداً (يعقوب 1: 13)، ولم يأذن لأحد أن يفعل شرّ، ولا سمح لأحد أن يتعدى وصاياه، ولم يوصِ أحداً أن يُنافق ولا أذن لأحد أن يُخطئ (سيراخ 15: 21)

+ ولا يقل أحد هو أضلني، لأنه لا حاجة له في الرجل الخاطئ، فكل رجس يبغضه الرب وليس بمحبوب عند الذين يتقونه (سيراخ  15: 12) 
* لأن لو الله سمح بالقتل والسرقة والخطية فكيف يُحاكم أحد وهو الذي جعل الشرّ تحت عينيه ومر من أمامه بسماحه وقبوله الخاص، لذلك يلزمنا أن نُفرِّق بدقة ما بين أن كل شيء مكشوف وعريان أمامه ولا تخفي عليه خفية ولا يستطيع أن يفعل أحد شرّ في غفله منه، وبين أن هو بنفسه يسمح بشرّ أو يمرره أمام عينيه !!!

 + فالله خلق الإنسان وتركه لحريه ذاته، ليختار ما يتوافق معه، ووضع أمامه الاختيار دون إجبار، لأنه وضع فيه صورة ذاته من جهة الحرية، والإنسان يختار ما يتوافق مع إرادته تحت مسئوليته وحده، حتى ولو اختار الموت والخطية بالرغم من عدم إرادة الله لذلك، ولا موافقته عليه ولا حتى سماحه، لأنه لم ولن يوجد أحد استأذن الله في عمل شرّ أو فساد ووافق له على ذلك، لأن الله أعطى الوصية لكي تحفظ حياة الإنسان في معزل عن الشرّ، لذلك نجد أن الإنسان حينما يُخطئ يهرب من محضر الله، ويهرب من سماع الوصية، بل ولا يقبل أن يُصلي أو يقرأ كلمة الله، كلمة الحياة، لأنه يشعر أنه خالف الوصية ولا يُريد أن يحيا بها، فهرب من الحضرة الإلهية مثلما فعل آدم حينما أخطأ...

* وهذا هو سرّ هروبنا من الصلاة في المخدع والاجتماعات الروحية التي تبني النفس، وهذا يُترجم عملياً لما الناس تقول "مش قادر أصلي أو مش ليا نفس اقرأ كلمة الله"، وذلك لأن هناك خطية رابضة في القلب أمرضت النفس وسدت نفسها عن الطعام الحي، هنا الله لم يسمح للنفس ان تُخطئ ولا أذن لأحد أن يفعل ذلك، بل الإنسان هو اللي سقط بإرادته وحريته واختياره الخاص، ولم يرجع بتوبة سريعة لله مخلص النفس ومُطهرها...​


----------



## aymonded (4 يوليو 2015)

*الصـــــــــــــــلاة*: 
 + تنقل من الضعف إلى قوة
 + تشفي النفس المريضة المعتلة بالخطايا والذنوب
 + تحل المقيدين بالأرواح الشريرة
 + تُقيم الساقطين وتثبت الواقفون
 + تُعزي النفوس الخائرة وتُشدد العزائم
 + تُشجع المطروحين في الطريق
 + تُرشد المسافرين للأبدية
 + تُطفئ نيران تجارب الشرير الملتهبة
 + تُرهب اللصوص المتربصين ليسرقوا فضائل النفوس المُحبة لله
 + تنعش النفس وتثيرها بهمَّةٍ نحو حب الله
 + تشعل نار المحبة الإلهية في القلب وتُنميها
 + تَضبط الأغنياء
 + مُعين وسند قوي للفقراء 
 + تقوي الإيمان
 + تُشدد العزائم 
 + تُدعم شركة القديسين في النور
 + ترفع النفس للسماء وتدخلها للحضرة الإلهية
 + تُخرج من الجافي حلاوة 
 + ماء حلو يروي عطش النفس
 + معمل حي لصُنع اللاهوتيين
 + مفتاح المعرفة الإلهية الحقيقية
 + تفصح عن مشيئة الله 
 + تفتح مدارك النفس المُغلقة
 + عيون شاخصة ترى الله
 + شركة السمائيين وحياة القديسين​ الصلاة باختصار هي حياتنا 
وبدونها لن نرى حلاوة المجد البهي الذي للسماوات​


----------



## aymonded (20 أكتوبر 2015)

يا من تستهزأ بالآخرين وتريد ان تُشهِّر بهم وتُدينهم أمام الناس، أنظر لنفسك قبل أن تفكر أن تُشهِّر وتُتاجر بخطايا الآخرين وتُعايرهم بزلاتهم، ولا تنسى أنه: أن قلنا أنه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا (1يوحنا 1: 8)
 + لا تُدينوا لكي لا تُدانوا، لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تُدانون، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يُكال لكم (متى 7: 1، 2)​ + ولا تدينوا فلا تدانوا، لا تقضوا على أحد فلا يُقضى عليكم، اغفروا يُغفر لكم (لوقا 6: 37)​


----------



## aymonded (1 نوفمبر 2015)

عندما يُفكر الانسان أنه لا يوجد أحداً أرذل منه، ويضع خطاياه أمام عينيه ليلاً ونهاراً ويظل يشكو ويهجو ذاته منغمساً في التفكير في فداحة خطاياه القبيحة، حزيناً على ما وصل إليه من سقوط تحت سلطان الخطية التي تعمل بالموت، شاعراً أنه غير مستحق الحياة وأقل من الآخرين ولا رجاء أو أمل في إصلاحه، ناسياً أن ينظر للمصلوب لأجله ويستند عليه بكل قلبه، فأنه يضل عن طريق الحق وتعتليه الكآبة القاتلة للنفس ويدخل في روح اليأس ولا ينصلح حالة أبداً، بل يظل بعيداً عن الله مستغرقاً في أفكار ذاته الميتة عن الحق ومن المستحيل - بهذا الحال - يعرف كيف يتوب ويرجع لله الحي، بل سيتورط أكثر في خطاياه حتى يصل في النهاية يا إما للا مبالاه أو لليأس حتى الانتحار...
*+ *فعلينا إذاً أن نحذر من أن ننحصر في ذواتنا ناظرين لأنفسنا دون أن نأتي حالاً مُسرعين جداً - مهما ما تورطنا في الشرور والفساد وانحدرت كرامتنا للتراب - لحمل الله الوحيد رافع خطية العالم ليُريح قلبنا ويهبنا حلاوة نعمته التي ترفعنا إليه وتهزم فينا موت الخطية المُدمر لملكات النفس الروحية...​
*+++ وهذه علامة الحزن الذي من الله +++ 
+++ أن يقتادنا إلى توبة بلا ندامة والاتكال على نعمة الله المُخلِّصة وحدها +++
*​


----------



## aymonded (23 نوفمبر 2015)

+ لا تتذكر خطاياك وتفتكر في ما مررت به من تجارب شريرة، لأنك انغمست فيها وتورطت في نتائجها يا إما بسبب ميل باطل مُستتر في قلبك ولم تُقدم توبة سريعة عنه، أو بسبب إهمالك حياتك وترك صلاتك مبتعداً عن كلمة الحياة التي تُقوِّم النفس وتُربيها في التقوى حسب مسرة مشيئة الله...
+ لكن عليك الآن أن تتذكر كل ما هو حسن وتفتكر في الله الحي وحده مُخلصك، وبذلك ستهرب منك الخطية وتسقط أفعالها المُشينة، لأن كل من أراد أن يُسافر بعيداً فأنه يخرج من بيته خارجاً ويمضي في طريقه الذي فيه كلما تقدم نحو المكان الجديد الذي هو ذاهب إليه فأن منظر بيته يتضائل وراءه إلى أن يختفي تماماً ولا يبقى سوى الطريق الذي يسير فيه منتبهاً كيف يسير دون أن يحيد عن الطريق ليصل إلى غايته، هكذا علينا نحن أيضاً أن نطرح وراءنا حياتنا القديمة ولا نتذكر منها شيئاً قط أو نفتكر في أن ننظر للوراء، أو نخضع لمداعبة الأفكار التي تُعيدنا إليها، بل ننحصر ونركز في حياتنا الجديدة في المسيح يسوع ربنا:
​+ أخيراً أيها الإخوة، كل ما هو حق، كل ما هو جليل، كل ما هو عادل، كل ما هو طاهر، كل ما هو مُسر (مُستحباً)، كل ما صيته حسن أن كانت فضيلة وأن كان مدح، ففي هذه افتكروا (أشغلوا افكاركم بها) - فيلبي 4: 8​


----------



## aymonded (24 نوفمبر 2015)

+ لنجتهد أن نقوَّم أنفسنا بالخضوع لكلمة الله بالصوم والصلاة الدائمة طالبين معونة الروح القدس لأن منه تخرج الصلاة الحقيقية لأنه هو فقط المُعين لضعفتنا لأننا لا نعلم كيف ينبغي أن نُصلي؛ 
+ فالاتكال على الروح القدس الذي يسكن أوانينا نُصلي حسناً حسب مسرة مشيئة الله؛
+ عالمين أنه بتواضع القلب واعتراف الإيمان الحسن وحده بتقديم النفس كل يوم ذبيحة حية بعبادة عقلية (عاقلة متعقلة) نتذوق قوة غفران الخطايا عملياً في حياتنا اليومية بغسل دم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم؛ 
+ لأن بدون إيمان بدم المسيح بحر غسيل الدنسين يستحيل أن تحدث مغفرة إطلاقاً مهما ما قدمنا من توبة حسنة، 
+ وبالخضوع للنعمة وطاعة وصية مسيح القيامة والحياة والالتصاق بالله الحي والتناول المستمر من ترياق الخلود من على المذبح، يحفظنا الله دائماً من معاودة السقوط في نفس الخطايا...

++ فسلاحنا ضد الخطية والشهوات والعودة لطريق الموت منعزلين عن حمل الله رافع خطية العالم: 
+ هو الصوم والصلاة في تقوى ووداعة تواضع القلب​


----------



## aymonded (27 نوفمبر 2015)

*+ أن لم يشعر الإنسان بقيمته الحقيقية وعرف جمال جوهره الحقيقي المخلوق على صورة مُخلصه والتصق به التصاقاً (أي بخالقة ومخلصه) فأنه لن يفلح قط بل سيظل متغرباً عن الله تائهاً في ظلال الموت ليس له سلام ولا راحة ودائماً يلتصق بالتراب ويحيا في فساد إنسانيته الساقطة مهما ما الصق بها من أعمال تقوى، مثل من يحضر الثمار ويلصقها بأغصان شجرة ميتة ليس لها أصل ينخرها السوس ويشتعل الحريق في أغصانها الجافة.*​​​


----------



## aymonded (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*الحياة مع مسيح القيامة والحياة ليست مجرد تسديد حاجات مادية ولا معجزات شفاء تخص الجسد بالرغم من حدوثها لأنه قادر أن يشفي الجسد والنفس والروح بسهولة وطبيعياً لأن له القوة والقدرة بالطبع، ولا هي أكل وشرب وكساء مادي ولا أزمنة سلام على الأرض ولا رحلة وتجارة ومكسب ولا احتفاظ بالماضي ولا حتى بجزء صغير منه ولا تعلق بكل ما هو على الأرض، لكنها تسليم النفس كلياًُ وترك الماضي بكل ما فيه تماماً لأن حينما يسير الإنسان في طريق متجهاً إلى غايته فأن كل شيء خلفه يتضائل حتى يتلاشى تماماً ويختفي، أي أن الحياة مع الله ينبغي أن تكون تبعية أمينة للموت وحمل صليب وبذل الذات للنفس الأخير، لأن صوت الرب للجميع: "أتبعني"
**     فان لم نتبع المسيح الرب بكل القلب حاملين الصليب طالبين ما فوق حيث هو جالس (كولوسي 3: 1)، فأنه لن ينفعنا شيء حتى لو نلنا كل شيء يخص العالم، لأنه أن لم نتبعه فعلاً على مستوى الواقع فليس لنا ملكوت السماوات مهما ما فعلنا من برّ حتى لو أتعبنا الجسد نسكاً وعشنا ممارسين كل فضيلة وتقوى وجلسنا في الكنيسة ليلاً ونهاراً وعملنا كل خدمة بكل نشاط واجتهاد عظيم ولنا كل معرفة في الكتاب المقدس وقد حفظناه عن ظهر قلب، ولنا كل معرفة روحية وتممنا كل الصلوات الطقسية والغير طقسية...*​* + وأما عبدي كالب فمن أجل أنه كانت معه روح أُخرى (غير روح عدم الإيمان والتمرد عند باقي الشعب) وقد "أتبعني تماماً"، أُدخله إلى الأرض التي ذهب إليها وزرعه يرثها (عدد 14: 24)
+ فقال له يسوع "أتبعني" ودع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم (متى 8: 22)
+ وفيما هو مجتاز رأى لاوي بن حلفى جالساً عند مكان الجباية فقال له "أتبعني" فقام (في التو واللحظة وترك كل شيء) وتبعه (مرقس 2: 14)
+ في الغد أراد يسوع أن يخرج إلى الجليل فوجد فيلبس فقال له "أتبعني" (يوحنا 1: 43)
**     + وقال للجميع: أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني (لوقا 9: 23)*
*     + ومن لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي (يتبعني) فلا (فلن = مستحيل) يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذاً (لوقا 14: 27)*​


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2015)

*+ لا تُفتش عن كتاب عظيم أو مراجع عميقة، ولا تبحث عن خادم مشهور ولا حتى مغمور لكي تسمع منه وتظن أنك بذلك تتوب وتتغير وتصير إنسان الله، 
**لأن التوبة هي أن ترتمي أمام الله بخشوع طالباً منه شفاء أوجاع نفسك الداخلية بغرض أن يُنقي قلبك ويُقدسك لكي تُعاين مجده الفائق وتدخل في شركة حقيقي معه على مستوى لمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة، 
**وبذلك تتغير من داخلك وتحيا إنساناً جديداً كُلياً، فيزرع فيك كلمته بروحه فتثمر حسب قصده وبذلك تكون مطوباً منه وتدخل ملكوته لأنه لن يصير غريباً عنك بكونه صار في داخلك.*​


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2015)

*حينما يعيش الإنسان منعزلاً عن الله داخلياً، طافئ روح المحبة والحق  والحياة فيه بسبب البغضة وعدم المصالحة، فأن الظلمة هي التي تملك وتُسيطر  حتى تجعله أعمى غير قادر على محبة إخوته،  وكل هذا تحت حجة الحق والوقوف أمام الباطل، فأن كان - بهذه الحال - لا يقدر  على حب أخوه المشترك معه بالإيمان بمسيح القيامة والحياة ويبذل نفسه ويصلي  من أجله ويطلب لهُ مراحم الله وقوة نعمته، فكيف لهُ أن يُتمم وصية المسيح  الرب حينما قال أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم !!!!*
*  فالمحبة ليست بالكلام واللسان، بل هي تكون - أن كانت صادقة فعلاً - بالعمل  والحق، ومن طبيعة الجسد الواحد الذي رأسه المسيح هو الاتفاق الطبيعي  والتلقائي، اما كل انفصال وتدعيمه وتأكيده مع القاء التهم على الآخرين  ومعرفة النيات الخفية في الضمائر والحكم عليهم من جهة الحياة الأبدية أنها  ليست لهم لأنهم مختلفين عنا ويعتبروا محرومين، يؤكد على عدم الوجود الحقيقي  في الكرمة الحقيقية لأنه لا يوجد ثبات في الحق والمحبة، لأن المحبة وحدها  هي التي تُثبت أن كانت النفس لها إيمان حي حقيقي ومملوءة من روح الله أم  منطفأ فيها والظلمة تغطي كل حواسها الروحية.*​ * + وصية جديدة أنا أُعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً، كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون أنتم أيضاً بعضكم بعضاً (يوحنا 13: 34)
**+ هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم (يوحنا 15: 12)
**+ طهروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الأخوية العديمة الرياء، فأحبوا بعضكم بعضاً من قلب طاهر بشدة (1بطرس 1: 22)
**+ ولكن قبل كل شيء لتكن محبتكم بعضكم لبعض شديدة، لأن المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا (1بطرس 4: 8)
**+ يا أولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق (1يوحنا 3: 18)
_______________
طبعاً ملحوظة مهمة: المحبة ليست عمياء أو غير واعيه أو تصدق كل شيء من الناس، بل تصدق كل شيء من الله، وكلها وعي وحكمة وإدراك وتمييز ومملوءة بالحق والصدق والتقوى، لأن الله محبة، وكل محبة حقيقية هي منسكبة من الله بالروح القدس في قلب كل إنسان آمن بمسيح القيامة والحياة.
*​


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2016)

*الحرارة الروحية لا تأتي من المعرفة الطبيعية التي نحصل عليها من التلقين العقلي من خلال الكتب أو من خلال السمع من الآخرين وجمع المعلومات الصحيحة من هنا وهُناك، بل من المعرفة الروحية التي تنشأ في الفكر والقلب من الله بالروح القدس، لأن هنا يحدث تلامس واقعي فعلي عملي على المستوى الشخصي يحرك الوجدان كله ويولد فيه حرارة روحية التي أن تمسكنا بها وتجاوبنا معها في رفع صلواتنا بالشكر والطلب أن نثبت فيها والتمسك بالوصية تتيح لنا أن ننمو وندوم فيها، أي ندوم في الحرارة الروحية التي تقوي الحس الداخلي وتجعلنا نتذوق قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة للنفس التي تعمل على شفاء القلب من كل جرح عميق بسبب الشرور والآثام التي صار لنا فيها خبرة بسبب طول الزمان الذي كنا مبتعدين فيه عن الله الحي، وبذلك تصير غاية معرفة الله محبته من كل القلب والنفس والفكر والقدرة فيتم التغيير إليه وتجديد النفس على صورة مسيح القيامة والحياة..*
*
*
*فأن لم نصل لمحبة الله بحفظ الوصية بطاعة الإيمان والثبات في الحق والتغيير عن شكلنا بتجديد اذهاننا مختبرين إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة، وأن لم تتولد فينا الحرارة الروحية بسبب صلواتنا وقراءة كلمة الله التي تدفعنا للنمو الروحي وزيادة الإيمان العامل بالمحبة، علينا أن نعلم يقيناً أننا ابتعدنا وانجرفنا بعيداً عن الطريق الروحية السليم، وعلينا أن نبحث ونفتش من أين سقطنا لكي نتب ونعود للطريق السليم حتى نعود بقوة أعظم بحرارة روحية تدفعنا نحو الحضن الحلو الذي تمتع به القديسين في النور آمين*​


----------



## aymonded (11 فبراير 2016)

*+++ فلنحذر جداً وننتبه للغاية +++
​*​*     * لا تحتقر أخاك أن وجدته أخطأ، ولا تُهين أحد وجدته ضال، ولا تسعى بأن تشي بأخيك لتقطعه من شركة كنيسة الله الحي.*

*     * لا تدين أحد وجدته في أشنع الخطايا وأمرها، فلا تحكم عليه بأنه هالك، ولا تكفره لأنك تجده ضال عن الإيمان، بل صوم وصلي لأجله بلجاجة أمام الله الحي لكي تربح أخاك في الحب الإلهي.*​*     * لا تظن أن الذي يسقط اليوم لا يقوم في الغد أو يُترك من الله إلى الأبد، أو أنك أعظم من أخيك المُخطئ، أو أنك مستحيل أن تُخطئ مثله، فليس أحد بلا خطية على وجه الإطلاق لأن الرسول يقول: "أن قلنا أنه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا" (1يوحنا 1: 8)*

*     * ضع دائماً قول الرسول أمام عينيك على الدوام: "من آنت الذي تدين عبد غيرك هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط، ولكنه سيثبت لأن الله قادر أن يثبته" (رومية 14: 4)*​*      * فأن كنت أنت ثابت في الطريق وتتقدم للأمام، مكتوب: "إذاً من يظن أنه قائم فلينظر أن لا يسقط" (1كورنثوس 10: 12)*​ *     * فيا إخوتي واجب علينا - عملياً وليس كلاماً - أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء، إذ أنهم إخوتنا الأحباء الذين بدونهم لا نستطيع أن نقترب من الله، لأنهم أحباؤه وسُرَّ أن يُخلِّصهم، لأنه لم يخلصنا وحدنا بل خلص كل الخطاة والأثمة وجميع فُجار الأرض، فأن احتقرناهم احتقرنا دم المسيح الرب الذي سُفك لأجلهم، بل وضعنا أنفسنا تحت دينونة الله العادل لأننا مثلهم خطاة أحبنا الله وانقذنا من خطايانا وأقام نفوسنا من موتها الروحي وأتى بها إلى طريق الحق من حياة البُطل التي كانت تعيش فيه...*

* لذلك علينا أن نصلي من أجلهم ليلاً ونهاراً بدوام، طالبين لهم قوة التوبة وعمل سلطانها القوي بنعمة الله، وأن يمتعهم بغفران وطهارة وتقديس نفوسهم ليكون لهم شركة معنا، وتكون لنا نحن أيضاً شركة مع جميع القديسين في النور:*​ * +  فيجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء ولا نُرضي أنفسنا. فليُرض كل واحد منا قريبه للخير لأجل البُنيان. لأن المسيح أيضاً لم يُرضِ نفسه بل كما هو مكتوب تعييرات مُعيريك وقعت عليَّ. لأن كل ما سبق فكتب كُتب لأجل تعليمنا حتى بالصبر والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لنا رجاء. وليعطكم إله الصبر والتعزية أن تهتموا اهتماماً واحداً فيما بينكم بحسب المسيح يسوع. لكي تمجدوا الله أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح بنفس واحدة وفمٍ واحد. لذلك اقبلوا بعضكم بعضا كما أن المسيح أيضاً قبلنا لمجد الله (رومية 15: 1 - 7)*

* +++ ونطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة: *
* + انذروا الذين بلا ترتيب، *
* + شجعوا صغار النفوس، *
* + اسندوا الضعفاء، *
* +تأنوا على الجميع (1تسالونيكي 5: 14)*​


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2016)

*كل معرفة روحية سليمة وحديث لاهوتي صحيح بل وكل تصحيح ألفاظ وتوجيه تعليم  وتصحيحة لا يقود لحياة الشركة في المحبة، هو بمثابة حقل مملوء زهوراً جميلة  ذات روائح جاذبة للمارة وورقها عريض لكنه يخفي أسفله اشواكها السامة التي  تقتل كل من يُلامسها، لأن العدو لا يزرع الزوان إلا وسط الحنطة، ولا يخفي  سمه القاتل للنفس إلا في العسل، وحيلة العدو في أنه يشتت الرعية ويُقسِّم  البيت الواحد ويزرع الخصومة بين الإخوة الأشقاء لكي يستطيع أن يفترس ويقتل  ويهلك منهم من يشاء: فاصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول  مُلتمساً من يبتلعه هو (1بطرس 5: 8)*​


----------



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2016)

*+ حينما ينغلق الذهن عن النور الإلهي وإلهام الروح القدس فأنه يتجمد ويحيا ويلف ويدور في حلقة من دوامة الظلمة القاتلة، ويقف يا إما عند نص كتابي أو فكر آبائي ويتخانق عليه ويتمسك بحرفيته القالتة (الحرف يقتل)؛
** + لكن لو كان ذهن الإنسان منفتح على النور الإلهي ويتقبل - باستمرار - إلهام الروح القدس ويحيا في حرية مجد أولاد الله، فأنه يظل متحرك بلا توقف يستلهم بالروح ما يتوافق مع الإعلان الإلهي ويصيغه بالروح في صورة تتناسب مع العصر ليوصل بنفس ذات الروح عينه القصد الإلهي دون زيادة منه أو نقصان؛
**+ ولكن كل هذا يتم عن واقع خبرة شركة مع الله والقديسين في النور، وليس مجرد نظرية ولا كلام فلسفي ولا بروح الجدل الذي يُنشئ كل خصومة، ولا لكي يتم إثبات وجهة نظر معينة مهما ما كانت ستصنع انقساماً؛ 
**+ لأن حُمَّةٌ الجدل والدفاع عن الحق يجعل الإنسان لا يهتم بحجر العثرة الذي يُسقط الكثيرين دون أن يدري.*​​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2016)

*+ حينما نعرف الحق حسب الفكر نظل مقيدين بضعفاتنا ونحيا في السقوط، ومهما ما خدمنا وتكلمنا عنه سنظل خادعين أنفسنا ولا نقدم الحق على مستوى الحرية وسينطبق المكتوب علينا: واعدين إياهم بالحرية وهم أنفسهم عبيد الفساد، لأن ما انغلب منه أحد فهو له مستعبد أيضاً (2بطرس 2: 19)**
** ++ أما أن عرفنا الحق شخص المسيح الرب فأننا نتحرر بالحقيقة وننفك من رباطات الموت التي تقيدنا بأهواء الجسد وميوله الغير منضبطة:*​* + أجابهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية (يوحنا 8: 34)*
* + كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً، والخطية هي التعدي (1يوحنا 3: 4)*
* + من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس لأن إبليس من البدء يُخطئ، لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (1يوحنا 3: 8)*
* + وتعرفون الحق والحق يُحرركم؛ فأن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً (يوحنا 8: 32؛ 36)*​ * فمن يعرف الحق فعلاً يدخل في الحرية ويثبت فيها:**
** + «رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ، ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ (لوقا 4: 18)*
* + فَاثْبُتُوا إِذاً فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي قَدْ حَرَّرَنَا الْمَسِيحُ بِهَا، وَلاَ تَرْتَبِكُوا أَيْضاً بِنِيرِ عُبُودِيَّةٍ (غلاطية 5: 1)*
* + فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً (غلاطية 5: 13)*
* + وَلَكِنْ مَنِ اطَّلَعَ عَلَى النَّامُوسِ الْكَامِلِ - نَامُوسِ الْحُرِّيَّةِ - وَثَبَتَ، وَصَارَ لَيْسَ سَامِعاً نَاسِياً بَلْ عَامِلاً بِالْكَلِمَةِ، فَهَذَا يَكُونُ مَغْبُوطاً فِي عَمَلِهِ (يعقوب 1: 25)*
* + هَكَذَا تَكَلَّمُوا وَهَكَذَا افْعَلُوا كَعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ تُحَاكَمُوا بِنَامُوسِ الْحُرِّيَّةِ (يعقوب 2: 12)*
* + كَأَحْرَارٍ، وَلَيْسَ كَالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ (1بطرس 2: 16)*​


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2016)

*+ مجد الرب دائماً يحل في هيكله الخاص الذي هو الإنسان المؤمن بشخصه العظيم القدوس لأنه وحده أيقونته الحية المختارة التي لها موعد الحياة الأبدية، 
** + ومذبح الرب الخاص الذي نرفع عليه صلواتنا المقبولة هو في كل إنسان يحتاج لخدمة الرحمة وأعمال المحبة التي هي من الروح القدس الذي يعطيها لنا لكي يحل فينا وفي الآخرين، *​* + لأنه من ملئ ربنا يسوع نأخذ نعمة فوق نعمة بعمل الروح القدس الذي يتمم فينا التجديد.*​


----------



## aymonded (21 نوفمبر 2016)

** حينما يعيش الإنسان في غابة ويقتني لحماً ويلفه حول جسمه ويسير به فأن  الوحوش الضارية والطيور الجارحه تهاجمه بضراوة حتى تفتك به وتنهي حياته،  هكذا كل من يُريد ان يحيا مع الله متمسكاً  في قلبه ببعض اللذات أو شهوات الإنسان العتيق أو هناك حب بعض المقتنيات أو  جمع المال فأن العدو الحية القديمة تفتك به وتمزق حياته إذ تصطاده بهذا  الطعم كما ان الصياد يضع الطُعم المُناسب والمحبب للسمكة ويخفي به لمعان  السنارة لكي يخدعها فيصطادها ويخرجها من الماء فينهي حياتها ويلتهمها. *​* + فأن لم يترك كل واحد فينا من قلبه كل شهوة ردية وكل رغبة في محبة العالم  أو الأشياء التي في العالم فأنه بعد وقت قصير أو طويل ينجذب وينخدع من  شهوته فيسقط تحت ثقلها وتتدمر حياته الروحية وتُصبح مجرد ذكرى عابرة ويعود  أشر مما كان فاقداً حلاوة الرجوع لله وخبرة التوبة التي تذوقها في بداية  حياته الروحية، لذلك علينا أن نحذر جداً ونفحص قلبنا في نور كلمة الله  ونترك من قلبنا كل ما يُخالف الوصية المقدسة وننطرح في الصلاة بِإيمان حتى  ننال معونة القوة العُليا وننال نعمة صليب ربنا يسوع لكي نصلب عليه الجسد  مع الأهواء والشهوات آمين*​


----------



## aymonded (21 نوفمبر 2016)

** إذا طلبنا الله بكل قلوبنا بثقة الإيمان والرجاء الحي يُظهر ذاته لنا، *
* * وأن تمسكنا به وحفظنا وصاياه يُقيم فينا فيكون فرحنا كاملاً.*​* + إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئا باسمي، اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً (يوحنا 16: 24)**
+ وتطلبونني فتجدونني إذ تطلبونني بكل قلبكم (أرميا 29: 13)*​* + الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني، والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي.*
* + أن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً (يوحنا 14: 21، 23)*​


----------



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2016)

*+ حينما نصغي بآذان قلبنا لكلمة إنجيل بشارة الحياة الجديدة بغرض رؤية وجه النور والشبع من دسم النعمة المفرحة للقلب، **++ لا ينبغي أن نقرأها بعيداً عن الحق المعلن فيها بتأويلها على غير معناها كي تكون مقنعة لعقلنا وتتماشى مع أفكار الناس وقناعتهم أو بغرض اقناع الناس أو الدفاع عن الحق كما نراه، *​*++ لأن هذا كفيل أن يعطل غرس الكلمة (في قلبنا) القادرة أن تخلص نفوسنا، فنفقد قوتها ولا نتعرف على الحياة التي تحملها، 
**+++ لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة تحمل حياته وتنقلها لنا، لأن لها سلطان ان تيقظ فينا إرادة الإنسان الجديد الذي حصلنا عليه بالإيمان في معموديتنا، وتشعل القلب بنار المحبة الإلهية وتزرع مخافة الله أي التقوى، وتقود النفس نحو القداسة التي بدونها لا يُعاين أحد الرب، وتفك النفس من رباطات شهوات الجسد التي تسلطت عليها بحكم العادة*​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2017)

*+ انتصر على نفسك بقوة النعمة المُخلِّصة 
**+ وكن حاكماً لذاتك بكلمة الله الحية  جالساً عندها كل يوم تسمعها وتتركها تدخل في قلبك لتنغرس فيك *​*+ فينهزم العالم  أمامك ولا تقوى عليك شهواتك*​​


----------



## aymonded (1 أغسطس 2017)

*الحية القديمة التي خدعت حواء بمكرها، هي هي التي تخدع النفوس وتقودهم  بعيداً عن الطبيب الحقيقي شافي النفس من علل أوجاع الموت الذي ضرب بجذوره  في أعماق الإنسان، إذ سقط من مجده الأول وهبط لمستوى الشهوات الحيوانية  فتاهت نفسه وضاع معها حل مشكلته الحقيقية.
** + فانتبهوا وانظروا للمسيح الرب  لأنه حي يُعطي شفاء وراحة للنفس المتعبة.*​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2017)

اعترافك انك خاطئ 
لا يبررك ولا يُصلح أعمالك الباطلة
*بل توبتك الصادقة وإيمانك بالإنجيل*​​


----------



## aymonded (21 أغسطس 2017)

*جيد أنك تعلم أنك خاطئ وتحتاج نعمة
ولكن الأفضل أن تصلي واثقاً في الذي يبرر الفاجر
اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطي*​


----------



## aymonded (31 أغسطس 2017)

*بطاعة الخطية يتدنس الجسد ويُهان الإنسان 
وبالتوبة وطاعة الإيمان تُرد الكرامة
 إذ يصير الجسد هيكلاً خاصاً لله​*


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*أتريد حقاً أن تُكرم الله من كل قلبك فتفرح وتتعزى وتشبع ولا تجوع لبرّه أبداً*
* اسمع وصيته وعيش كما يحق لدعوته بكل وداعة وتواضع قلب*
* فوصيته الأولى هي أن تحبه من قلبك، والثانية تحب قريبك كنفسك*​


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*اقبل أخاك الضعيف في الإيمان، لا من أجل محاكمة أفكاره لإدانته
بل من أجل أن تربحه عضواً حياً في شركة القديسين في النور​​*


----------



## aymonded (5 سبتمبر 2017)

*العبد يُطيع خوفاً من بطش سيده 
والابن يُطيع حباً في والده​*


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2017)

*الجسد حينما تثور شهواته يصير كالثور الهائج
أن لم تحكمه وتضبطه بالتقوى سحقك​​
*


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2017)

*العبقرية في تبرير الخطية ووضعها في إطار القناعة:*​* دليل قاطع على أنها ساعة الظلمة الحاضرة التي تملك على العقل وتزرع فيه  كلام الحكمة الإنسانة المقنع، وهي حكمة مُقنعة ظلمتها واضحة لكل من امتلأ  بالنور وسار في طريق الحق والحياة، لكنها حلوة ومحببة لكل إنسان يتعامل  بعواطفة الغير متزنة لأنها غير خاضعة للعقل المستنير.*
* + أَجَابَهُمْ  يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ  الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. الْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي  الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ.  فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً؛  عَالِمِينَ هَذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ  لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً  لِلْخَطِيَّةِ  (يوحنا 8: 34 - 36؛ رومية 6: 6)*​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2017)

*حينما سقط الإنسان من مجده الأول فسد إذ هبط 
لمستوى الشهوات الحيوانية وملكت عليه الظلمة​فتاهت نفسه وضاع معها حل مشكلته
فأن لم يعد لنفسه ويقوم الآن
ويذهب لله أبيه فأنه 
سيهلك حتماً​*​


----------



## aymonded (13 أغسطس 2018)

*إن خَطِئْت فلا تَزِد​**وعن الخطايا الماضية أطلب المغفرة​**فالقلب المنكسر المتواضع لا يرفضه الله​*​


----------



## aymonded (13 أغسطس 2018)

*الحكمة أسرع من الحركة ذاتها، 
**تنفُذُ في كل شيء، لأنها نسمة الله، 
**وقوة صافية فاضت من مجد القدير*
*فمن يطلبها من قلبه يفرح*
*وتصير لهُ معين تقوده*
*للأبدية
*​


----------



## aymonded (13 أغسطس 2018)

*الباحثون عن المعرفة رأوا نور الكتب 
**لكنهم لم يعرفوا الحكمة ولا فهموا سُبُلها*
*فالمعرفة بدون حكمة كسفينة بدون قائد*
*تلاطمها الأمواج وتحطمها الصخور
*​


----------



## aymonded (13 أغسطس 2018)

*+ الله خلق الإنسان ووهبه الحرية
** زرعها وسقاها محبة أبدية *​* + أما الإنسان صنع العبودية
** زرعها وسقاها بغضة وكراهية*​


----------



## aymonded (13 أغسطس 2018)

*احفظوا سلام الكنيسة بالمحبة *
* اخدموا خدمة المصالحة*​* صلوا من أجل بعضكم البعض لكي تُشفوا*​* وطلبة البار تُقدر كثيراً في فعلها*​


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2019)

*المُلازم خطاياه المحب لشهواته لا خير فيه *
*حتى لو أعطى صدقة وخدم جميع الناس*
*لأن العلي يُمقت الخطاة ويرحم التائبين*​


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2019)

*التوبيخ يُعطي حكمة للنفس العاقلة
 أما للذي يسير حسب هواه ويحب الخطية
 فسيكون له كالمسكر الذي يُغيب الإنسان عن وعيه
 ويجعله يتصرف كالأحمق*​


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2019)

*عندما تسمع تبكيت أو مواجهة أخطاء البعض ووجدت نفسك *
*غاضباً ومدافعاً ومبرراً لأخطاء غيرك الواضحة أعرف أن حية الكبرياء 
 كامنة في قلبك فاسرع وتخلص منها بالتوبة** واحترام الوصية ولا تبرير خطأ المذنب
*​


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2019)

*احذر من الكلام الرديء ولا تشتهي شروراًَ 
 لئلا تغرق في بحر الخطايا التي بلا قياس
 فأجرة الخطية موت محتوم*​


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2020)

*حينما يتذوق إنسان حلاوة الشركة مع الله
لا يهتم بأحد صالح أو طالح، يحيا بالحق أو يحيا بالباطل
بل كل كلامه وشغله الشاغل عن النور الحقيقي الذي أشرق في قلبه​*


----------



## aymonded (3 مايو 2020)

*لا تجعل حديثك عن خطايا الناس*​  وسقطاتهم وإخفاقتهم وفشلهم وضعفهم  وهرطقاتهم وانحرافاتهم، لأن كل هذا الحديث حالة من الظلمة القاتلة للنفس،  بل ليكن حديثك عن النور والحق والحياة إن كنت تذوقته ودخلت في حرية المسيح  الرب الذي أتى ليحررنا من رباطات الظلمة بقوته، لأن الناس في ظلمتهم يريدوا  أن يروا النور الذي حرموا منه زمان هذا مقداره، فلا تدعم الظلمة وتتكلم  عنها بل إظهر النور فيتبدد الظلام.​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*سوء الظن وعدم الثقة في رحمة الله*​  يفضح جهل الإنسان بطبيعة أبوة الله،  فالحكمة الإلهية تحل على الإنسان التائب الذي يتأمل أقوال الله ويطلبه بطيب  قلب  فتُنير ذهنه وتسعد قلبه، وهي لا تُساكن نفس ماكرة ولا في جسد تستعبده  الخطية بسبب محبة القلب للذاتها الوقتية.​


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2020)

من *السهل *أن تموت من أجل المسيح شهيداً​  لأنها لحظة وتعبر فيها من الموت للحياة؛ ​*لكن الأصعب أن تحيا لأجله وتتبعه بأمانة للنهاية،*
*لأنك تحتاج أن تموت كل يوم.*​


----------

